# Piccolo question



## matsoljare

Why do almost all piccolos only have D, rather than C as the lowest note? There seems to be no real reason for it to be that way, as all other flutes have C as the lowest, but maybe the right little finger have some other key to operate?


----------



## david johnson

they used to be often built in Db.

many flutes have the low B foot joint nowadays.

just guessing...the instrument makers will build what is required. there probably is no great need in the literature for a picc to pump out low C.

dj


----------

